# Say cheeeeeeese! Added Q-view.



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2013)

Almost out of the last batch so I figured today would be a good day to make some more. Pepper jack, Swiss, extra, extra sharp cheddar and horseradish cheddar. Three in some eggs for either egg salad or to make deviled eggs to bring to a prime rib dinner we were just invited to. 






Defiantly a cold smoke lol












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jan 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jan 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jan 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jan 1, 2013






2&1/2 hours AMNPS with pitmasters.


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 1, 2013)

looks good...


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheese and eggs....

Hmmmmm.........

Sleeping alone tonight?


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Cheese and eggs....
> Hmmmmm.........
> Sleeping alone tonight?


It's all your fault Todd. If you weren't such a great sponsor. I wouldn't have won the AMNPS in last February's throwdown. When my wife gives me funny looks for smoking everything in the house, I just blame you.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 4, 2013)

I turned these eggs into egg salad sandwiches. Added nothing but mayo!! No spices or anything else needed. The pitmasters was flavorful enough. Best egg salad I've ever had.  Now just have to wait a couple more weeks on the cheese.


----------

